# Problème connexion Wifi à une FreeBox HD



## karanda (9 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, je vous écris pour avoir une aide de votre part. J'ai un MacBook avec Intel Core Duo, et une freebox HD. J'essaye désespérément d'activer le wifi sur la boboxe. Je suis passé par la console Free, activé le wifi avec une clé WPA. Une fois la Freebox rebootée, je ne trouve pas ma connexion dans la fenêtre Airport.

Y a t'il une manipulation spécifique que j'aurai oubliée de faire? Est ce que je peux accéder au wifi de la freebox (je ne sais pas si ça change avec les normes MIMO et autres)?

Voilà merci par avance.

Louis


----------



## solboki (9 Avril 2007)

Si tu ne la vois pas apparaître, c'est que ta connexion n'est pas activé.

Je me suis fait avoir également, c'est tout con.

Dans la console de configuration de free, pour la page wifi, tout en haut, il faut cocher "Vous souhaitez activer ce service".

Est-ce bien coché ?


----------



## karanda (9 Avril 2007)

Ouep c'était bien ça je m'en suis rendu compte 

Trop naze 

Merci le problème est clos.


----------



## solboki (9 Avril 2007)

Au contraire, cela me rassure. Car j'ai cherché pendant un quart d'heure moi-même, et je me suis dit que j'étais vraiment trop bête. Alors, si je ne suis pas le seul, je peux me dire que leur site est mal fait, et finalement, cela attenue ma bêtise ...


----------



## saharadust (16 Septembre 2008)

ou trouver ce WPA d'ailleurs? il n'est pas sous ma freebox


----------

